# Silver Stars Will Play Preseason Game In Austin



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The San Antonio Silver Stars will play preseason games in Austin, Texas, and Traverse City, Mich., the league announced today.San Antonio and Detroit tip the pre-season with a rematch of the 2008 WNBA Finals as the two teams face off in Traverse City, Mich., May 30 at 7 p.m. ET. Next, San Antonio travels to Austin for a match with Indiana June 2 at the Austin Convention Center. The game tips at 7 p.m. CT. 
Meanwhile, the WNBA announced the league-wide 2009 preseason schedule today, including a game against celebrities from the Entertainment League and three games in non-WNBA arenas. 

In a game billed as the Basketball Battle of the Sexes, the Chicago Sky will take on the all-male E League Team to close out the WNBA preseason at UIC Pavilion on June 2. Celebrities scheduled to play for the E League, which is in its 12th season, include comedian Bill Bellamy, Oscar-nominated actor Michael Clarke Duncan, Scrubs star Donald Faison, One Tree Hill's Jay Harrington, Better Off Ted star James Lafferty, Grammy-nominated singer Brian McKnight, Malcolm in the Middle star Frankie Muniz, Larenz Tate of Crash and Grammy award winner Nelly.

The Silver Stars open the 2009 season June 6 at Phoenix before hosting New York on June 13 at the AT&T Center. Affordable full and partial season ticket plans are on sale now. Visit www.sasilverstars.com or call (210) 444.5090 for more information.

The complete WNBA preseason schedule is as follows:

2009 WNBA PRESEASON SCHEDULE

Day Date Visiting Team Home Team Local Time Venue City
Thurs. May 21 Washington New York 11 a.m. Madison Square Garden New York, N.Y. 
Thurs. May 21 Sacramento Seattle 7 p.m. KeyArena Seattle, Wash. 
Fri. May 22 New York Connecticut 7 p.m. Mohegan Sun Arena Uncasville, Conn. 
Fri. May 22 Detroit Chicago 7:30 p.m. UIC Pavilion Chicago, Ill. 
Sat. May 23 Indiana Minnesota 12 p.m. College of St. Benedict St. Joseph, Minn. 
Wed. May 27 Connecticut Atlanta 7:30 p.m. Philips Arena Atlanta, Ga. 
Wed. May 27 Chicago Detroit 11 a.m. The Palace at Auburn Hills Detroit, Mich. 
Wed. May 27 Phoenix Sacramento 11 a.m. ARCO Arena Sacramento, Calif. 
Thurs. May 28 New York Washington 11:30 a.m. Verizon Center Washington, D.C. 
Thurs. May 28 Chicago Indiana 7 p.m. Conseco Fieldhouse Indianapolis, Ind. 
Sat. May 30 San Antonio Detroit 7 p.m. Traverse City West H.S. Traverse City, Mich. 
Sat. May 30 Seattle Phoenix 7 p.m. US Airways Center Phoenix, Ariz. 
Sun. May 31 Los Angeles Connecticut 3 p.m. Mohegan Sun Arena Uncasville, Conn. 
Tues. June 2 Indiana San Antonio 7 p.m. Austin Convention Center Austin, Texas 
Tues. June 2 E League Chicago 7 p.m. UIC Pavilion Chicago, Ill.


----------

